
Design Thinking- Ideation as a Skill - adolos
https://adolos.substack.com/p/design-thinking-ideation-as-a-skill
======
totetsu
Is it that creativity does not come naturally for people, or that it is
striped from people through schooling, and lived dedicated to employment where
the boss has a monopoly on it.

